# Puttin' it away



## betmr (Mar 31, 2009)

Hay anybody in the New Jersey area, I want to put away my Plows & spreaders, I need my dump truck back. Think it's safe to say the snow and ice are done yet?

What's your opinion


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

were done bud


----------



## betmr (Mar 31, 2009)

iceyman;774598 said:


> were done bud


Thanks, I was thinkin' the same thing, grease 'em up put 'em away, and start prepin' those mowers.

Have a Great summer!!!


----------

